# Absturz bei Tastendruck



## Maffsen (15. September 2006)

Hallo miteineander,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich kann auf meinem Notebook (Win XP) sämtliche Tasten ohne Probleme benutzen, doch sobald die linke Shifttaste gedrückt wird stürzt das Notebook ab. Zeitweise kann man die Taste benutzen, doch nur bei ihr stürzt das Notebook ab. Es schaltet sich sofort komplett aus, als ob die Stromzufuhr abgestelt wurde...
Zu ergänzen sei evtl. noch, dass das Notebook nur über Netzbetrieb läuft, der Akku scheint also defekt zu sein. Sonst ist ein reibungsloser Betrieb möglich.


Ich hoffe ihr wisst woran das liegen könnte.
Danke schonmal,
Gruß Maffsen


----------

